# Richtig in Kroatien angeln / Mittelmeer



## Apfelbaum (6. Juli 2011)

Das habe ich in einem anderem Forum gefunden , und hat mir alle Fragen beantwortet.Ich wusste nicht ob ich den Link posten darf , daher zitiere ich es einfach. 

Gruuß^^









> Hallo erstmal, mein Name ist Markus, ich bin 25 jahre alt, lebe in St. Pölten, studiere, und wenn ich Zeit
> habe gehe ich auch sehr gerne angeln, vorallem Kroatien hat es mir da sehr angetan, da ich jedes Jahr
> in diversen Foren Anfragen bzgl dem Angeln in Kroatien lese dachte ich mir, dass ich hier einfach mal einen
> Beitrag reinstell und meine Erfahrungen und Tipps mit euch teile.
> ...





​


----------



## Apfelbaum (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Richtig in Kroatien angeln / Mittelmeer*

Heute geht's dann auf nach Kroatien. 

Werde villeicht mal in den Inet Cafe gehen , und Bilder hochladen.

Ansonsten sehen wir uns in 2 Wochen wieder. 

Schönen Urlaub euch allen 

greetz


----------

